# My Blue Valentine!



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

So I tried to post this Friday night.. but I accidentally closed the window and did not feel like typing everything up again, haha.

Those of you that have read some of my other threads know that we also have reptiles. Hubby called me Friday afternoon and told me to come home (I was out buying more fleece, hehe) because he had an awesome Valentine's surprise for me..

We get home and there are two nice, tall terrariums on the porch because he had just gotten there, one of which was planted.. I asked if something was in there and he said, "Oh yeah! Surprise!"

Turned out to be a williamsi gecko aka Electric Blue Gecko! I've looked into them before and they seemed really neat! They are just beautiful and a dwarf species.

Hubby has a friend in the area that is rep for ZooMed (a reptile supply company) and he contacted him about this gecko. He said some guy just shoved it off on him, and he already has 8 himself so he couldn't keep it. After closer examination, everything that was live, planted in the terrarium is dead.. and I found a dead gecko on the inside of the tank! 

I wasn't planning on taking on any new species but this is a rescue of sorts and not too different from anything I have experience with. Hubby also came home with an extra terrarium and all kinds of ZooMed goodies.. FOR FREE! Hubby wanted to pay but this guy just gives things away and we will be getting more stuff from him soon (just supplies)! I'm so excited!

Anyways, so far, I think it's a female, and she is a lot of fun to watch! She is very curious and she is just beautiful! She seems to be doing well so far.. I hope it stays that way. She goes crazy after the insects I've fed her so far!

I named her Valentine because it seemed to be suiting.. here are some pics:

A shot of her enclosure (can you see her? she is tiny!)




Hi!





They have orange bellies and it seems males tend to be a brighter blue and have more orange, even though this one has black on it's throat..

The money shot.. maybe other reptile folks can help me confirm? I don't see any bulges indicating a male..


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

What an absolutely beautiful little girl! I love love love her colors. You're so lucky :grin:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

That color is magnificent! She is beautiful


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the name, too. You are super lucky to get all that stuff for free! *slightly jealous* =P


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Just keeping my fingers crossed that she continues to do well! I want to replace the plant and moss in her enclosure with live stuff, but when I was reading about live planting is says it's best to let everything cycle for at least 3 weeks before you add animals.. but.. this is a little different..


----------

